# Game 32: Nets @ Spurs--01.10.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 32
New Jersey Nets @ San Antonio Spurs**
Tuesday January 10th, 2006
8:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 19-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Tony Parker*</td><td>*Michael Finley*</td><td>*Rasho Nesterovic*</td><td>*Bruce Bowen*</td><td>*Tim Duncan*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>19.5</td><td>10.4</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.8</td><td>20.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>3.7</td><td>11.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>.4</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Nick Van Exel*</td><td>*Robert Horry*</td><td>*Manu Ginobili*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.5</td><td>5.4</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>1.2</td><td>2.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>12.4</td><td>18.5</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.2</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.1</td><td>4.1</td><td>.7</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.7</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.7</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.6</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Spurs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 20.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 11.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Tony Parker 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.03</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Manu Ginobili 1.71</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.03</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 2.26</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Fabricio Oberto 55.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 43.1%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Robert Horry 40.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 88.2%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Sean Marks 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>17-17</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>13-21</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>10-21</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>11-24</td><td>10</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>26-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>19-12</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>20-15</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-11</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>18-14</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>17-14</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>17-17</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>15-19</td><td>12.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
n/a

*Upcoming Games:*
February 10th, @ NJ​


----------



## mjm1

Bowen is a THUG, that pretty much sums up my emotions. Carter is going to be out for revenge.


----------



## Vinsane

might wanna update those stats
i expect for the nets win streak to end


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> might wanna update those stats
> i expect for the nets win streak to end


stop BEING NEGATIVE. think positive.


----------



## JCB

Sadly, I think this is where it all comes to an end.


----------



## thenetsfan

The nets might lose  or will they?


----------



## JCB

Chaser 55 said:


> Sadly, I think this is where it all comes to an end.


 But hey we have Vince Carter right? :smile:


----------



## Dooch

Great job as usual ToddMacCulloch11, you have to teach me one of these days how to create game threads like this. 

This should be very interesting. I want to see how we come out, and how we are on the defensive side of the basketball. We need to contain all of the players decently, and we need to establish ourselves on offense.

Hopefully, Vince Carter has his career-high in this game, that would be awesome. Hopefully the New Jersey Nets find a way to get a win on the road against a great team in the San Antonio Spurs. I am hoping Richard Jefferson can play. Maybe some of the key players for the San Antonio Spurs will not play.

Go Nets!!


----------



## thenetsfan

Back spasms will not cause Rj to miss games right?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> might wanna update those stats
> i expect for the nets win streak to end


 thats the most up-to-date stats they have online. So unless you want to do the calculations for me, I'll update them when espn/nba.com does tomorrow.


----------



## Jizzy

I don't know, If VC goes crazy like ast game we might win. Although they are the Spurs. :whoknows:


----------



## The One

The Nets True Test. Can they win 11 straight?

I think it was the first year Frank was coaching when the Nets won 14 straight games.


----------



## Dooch

The One said:


> The Nets True Test. Can they win 11 straight?
> 
> I think it was the first year Frank was coaching when the Nets won 14 straight games.


Yea, the New Jersey Nets won 14-straight game last year under the coaching of Lawrence Frank. This game is definitely a true test. Eva Longoria will get to see how lovely Vince Carter can be. :biggrin:


----------



## jasonkidd5vinsanity15

Why in heavens name do you have Manu as a key reserve he is a starter. Check hoopshype.com and then depth charts.


----------



## JCB

jasonkidd5vinsanity15 said:


> Why in heavens name do you have Manu as a key reserve he is a starter. Check hoopshype.com and then depth charts.


 Nope, Manu is coming of the bench for now


----------



## Dooch

Chaser 55 said:


> Nope, Manu is coming of the bench for now


Yea, he did not get his starting job back yet. Isn't he still recovering from some injury?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonkidd5vinsanity15 said:


> Why in heavens name do you have Manu as a key reserve he is a starter. Check hoopshype.com and then depth charts.


 check the box scores for the past few spurs games. He's been off the bench.


----------



## justasking?

Great job on the game thread ToddMac!!! As always.

Hope the Nets can continue to play great and intelligent basketball. Every single miscue and mistake is going to be significant in this game. It is tough enough to beat the Spurs, but to beat them in their homecourt is a tougher load altogether. Hope the team continues to play at that high level so it can continue its winning ways!!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Dooch

We have to play smart, intelligent basketball. Lets be aggressive, drive to the basket hard and get the San Antonio Spurs into foul trouble.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

ToddMac, great game thread once again! 

This is a huge test for the Nets. San Antonio is a mystery. They seem to win many games, but lose to some of the cellar rats in the NBA. Nets cannot play like they did today against toronto. They need to attack and get TD in foul trouble. they also need to guard the perimeter. VC will be stellar. I hope RJ plays. If he does, i expect a tough and hard fought WIN


----------



## XRay34

Fix it, VC is 25.5 PPG not 24.9 PPG


----------



## VCFSO2000

If RJ doesn't play,who thinks we can win?

I do,but Carter either has to score 40+,or we need 6 guys in double figures plus Carter scoring 30+.


----------



## Dooch

VCFSO2000 said:


> If RJ doesn't play,who thinks we can win?
> 
> I do,but Carter either has to score 40+,or we need 6 guys in double figures plus Carter scoring 30+.


I still think we would need Richard Jefferson in the lineup. He not only brings an efficient shooting percentage from the field but he brings the hustle on both ends of the basketball. And is one of our more better defensive players.


----------



## VC4MVP

It doesnt matter who we play all the time, it depends how we play. Like if we play with as much heart if we did 2day then we got a great shot especially if RJ plays. VC basicly pulled a TMac 2day. if we play good D then we get fast break oppurtunites. So even tho San Antonio is 1 of the best in the leauge, it really more matters how we play than them. :cheers:


----------



## JCB

Dooch said:


> Yea, he did not get his starting job back yet. Isn't he still recovering from some injury?


 I think so.


----------



## L

jasonkidd5vinsanity15 said:


> Why in heavens name do you have Manu as a key reserve he is a starter. Check hoopshype.com and then depth charts.


never trust hoopshype


----------



## VC4MVP

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> never trust hoopshype


Yeah, they said we offered RJ and Mjax or sometin 4 swift!?


----------



## L

if vc and kidd hav big nights(if RJ is out), then we might win.


----------



## Aurelino

No doubt Collins haters will be on me after I say this, but I think Duncan is a good matchup for Collins defensively. Now, by no means is Twin a "Duncan- stopper." No one is, but Collins has a much tougher time guarding quick PFs like Bosh who can put the ball on the floor and shoot and go to the rim like guards. Duncan on the other hand likes to play the back-to-the basket game, and call me crazy, but the Nets have a better chance of stopping Duncan than they have of stopping Bosh, Gasol, Marion or Jamison.


----------



## CaptainFunk

This is gonna be one hell of a game for the Nets...I still believe and have complete confidence. We can beat the Spurs, the Nets will do it on Tuesday, Vince will drop 65, Kidd will have a quadruple double, GO NETS.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dooch said:


> Yea, the New Jersey Nets won 14-straight game last year under the coaching of Lawrence Frank. This game is definitely a true test. Eva Longoria will get to see how lovely Vince Carter can be. :biggrin:


It was actually the season before last...


----------



## Iverson3Philly

VC4MVP said:


> Yeah, they said we offered RJ and Mjax or sometin 4 swift!?



It is called RUMOURS NOT TRUTHS. They get their stuff from papers.


----------



## jarkid

if we want to win this game, they must do like this.VC scores much, RJ defends well Ginobili, and Kidd outscores Tony Parker in perimeter, don't let Tim Dunacn get too much points, and Nenad Krstic must make some impact.Our bench is also important.


----------



## JT

Aurelino said:


> No one is, but Collins has a much tougher time guarding quick PFs like Bosh who can put the ball on the floor and shoot and go to the rim like guards. Duncan on the other hand likes to play the back-to-the basket game, and call me crazy, but the Nets have a better chance of stopping Duncan than they have of stopping Bosh, Gasol, Marion or Jamison.


That is true, but you have to remember as well that Tim Duncan has an excellent face-up game, that he only brings to the forefront against players who can stop him from getting deep in the paint. I've seen him break down guys like Fortson numerous times. Its not like a Shaq type deal where if you stop him from getting position, he's nearly useless.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Keep Eva Longoria's lover out of the lane!!!


----------



## Intense Enigma

This game will be on NBA tv too.

VC vs Bowen,nice.


----------



## willbkid4ever

^ ... and don't forget parker vs kidd!!!

after that looooong rest, the win in toronto has got my blood pumping like crazy. i'm so excited. i feel as if we're already in the play-offs. hahaha. :banana:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

the key to sas's success is tony parker, no1 gets easier buckets then him(look at his points in the paint and fg%), we HAVE to foul him(nothing dirty, but you have to let him know he's gonna get hit if he drives) because he gets discouraged and he's a bad FT shooter.


----------



## Intense Enigma

willbkid4ever said:


> ^ ... and don't forget parker vs kidd!!!
> 
> after that looooong rest, the win in toronto has got my blood pumping like crazy. i'm so excited. i feel as if we're already in the play-offs. hahaha. :banana:


 Yup another great match up,i cant wait.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck tonight...

and btw if anyone has NBA TV make sure to catch the Hardwood Classic Game 3 of the '03 Finals today at 4pm...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad was good against the Spirs last year, hope he can do the same tonight. Plus, Kidd's moving far better than he was last year, and that should help against Parker. It's going to be a great game


----------



## VC4MVP

^I dont think it will be that great of a game, it is 2 really good teams but i dont think it will b real close. 1 team either nets or spurs will control like a 10 point lead 4 most of the game, then 1 team will try 2 come back but the other wont let them. The key 2 r success 2nite i think is playin Hack-e-Shaq with parker and duncan. Their team is horrible ft shooters so it would help. Also good big 3 +bench contributions. :banana:


----------



## Real

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck tonight...
> 
> and btw if anyone has NBA TV make sure to catch the Hardwood Classic Game 3 of the '03 Finals today at 4pm...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


****!!!

I don't have NBA TV!!!

Stupid Patriot Media :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

even though I hope i am wrong I feel our win streak ends tonight


----------



## Air Fly

I want Vince to explode on Bowen, i hate that moron.

Nets win this one, i ain't afraid of the Spurs.


----------



## JCB

is RJ playin?


----------



## VC4MVP

no 1 knows


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> is RJ playin?


 last I've heard is he said he would.


----------



## CaptainFunk

I believe! Vince will destroy Bowen, Bowen will attempt to injure him, it will fail, Vince will front kick him in the face. Nets win, everybody's happy.


----------



## Air Fly

Just wanna point this out, you know sometimes reading those game threads feels like Nets are losing by 30 points not 5. So i'm hoping people would be more relaxed on this one, don't judge the team or players too early in the game.


----------



## Real

Confirmed: RJ is out says Larry Frank


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Crap. Who's starting?


----------



## VC4MVP

Net2 said:


> Confirmed: RJ is out says Larry Frank


where'd u hear it? Did they say it on the pregame ?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Just mentioned it again on YES


----------



## mjm1

i guess they just gave up on trying to win this game ****.


----------



## VC4MVP

yea i just heard it also. Mehhhhhhhhhh jkdshjrhfjk1##[email protected]#$$%#354^%[email protected]%2345ridifj


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> i guess they just gave up on trying to win this game ****.


Well it is just a regular season game, no sense in playing with a bum back and risking further injury.


----------



## mjm1

this could get ugly


----------



## Aurelino

Dave D suggested that RJ should rest for this game in his mailbag. I guess RJ was just being RJ, insanely optimistic.


----------



## VC4MVP

mjm1 said:


> this could get ugly



or..... VC can pull a kobe. Yeahhhhhh. prediction: shoots 21-36 and a new career high 63 points :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Well it is just a regular season game, no sense in playing with a bum back and risking further injury.


its one of the more crucial games of the seasons for confidence!


----------



## Jizzy

Mjm, stop being ****ing negative, man. You could be the most negative person on this board right now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

So any news on who'll start as SF?


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> its one of the more crucial games of the seasons for confidence!


Nah....if the Nets lose they can always say "We didn't have RJ for that game "

Now if they win with_out_ RJ, then that's a real confidence booster.


----------



## VC4MVP

I'd say either VC will go to SF or Lamond Murray will play it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn's starting


----------



## VC4MVP

vaughn is starting


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good matchups though


----------



## VC4MVP

Krstic All Star said:


> Vaughn's starting


my bad same time


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It's all good (except for RJ's injury, of course)


----------



## Vinsane

i guess rj isn't a man of his word


----------



## Nets1524512

Who is active....Linton or Wright?


----------



## ghoti

Vaughn was going to play a lot in this game, anyway.


----------



## AND1NBA

:curse: RJ!!!! WHY?! WHY?! WHY?! At the peak of our winning streak, you have to sit out?! WHY?! WHY?! WHY?!


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to play big and show Bowen that this is a game that we shouldn't lose


----------



## ghoti

Nets1524512 said:


> Who is active....Linton or Wright?


He didn't say, but my money is on LJ3.

Maybe they will have a video montage and a ceremony for his emotional return to SA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I like Vaughn on Parker a lot


----------



## ghoti

Krstic All Star said:


> I like Vaughn on Parker a lot


With good reason.

Kidd on Parker wasn't happening, anyway.


----------



## AND1NBA

Stupid Spurs TV announcers! Why can't they never use Marv and Mark on NBA TV?


----------



## ghoti

AND1NBA said:


> Stupid Spurs TV announcers! Why can't they never use Marv and Mark on NBA TV?


League Pass always has the home team's broadcast.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm losing confidence every second.


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> I'm losing confidence every second.


I just hope you dont make the same mistake you made last time


----------



## Vinsane

Did you guys know that Marv Albert was arrested before for cross dressin or something


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> He didn't say, but my money is on LJ3.
> 
> Maybe they will have a video montage and a ceremony for his emotional return to SA.


Yes, Wright is inactive.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Hbwoy said:


> I just hope you dont make the same mistake you made last time




That was a mistake. I made that thread whenI thought we were gonna lose like everyone else did. You guys just overreacted even when I tried to tell you that I made this thread before VC hit those shots. Especially, that Monkey guy and Netincome.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! "Bang!"


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Game on! VC for 3!


----------



## Petey

Nets win the tip, Carter hits a 3.

Nets up 3... 

-Petey


----------



## Cage_Epidemic

VC for 3!


----------



## Petey

Finley misses a 3, Duncan fouls Collins as he gets the board.

Nice play by Duncan.

Finley on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Finley on Carter...


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> I'm losing confidence every second.


Before the game even starts?!

You should quit watching sports and take up a nice hobby like knitting or origami.


----------



## HB

This would be a good game for Vince to make his MVP statement


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses a 3, Spurs miss fire.

Carter backing Finely.

Carter up and under.

Nets up 5. 

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Off the turnover, Vaugh to Carter, misses.

Vaughn in on Parker.

Duncan scores.

Nets 5-2. 

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic misses the layup


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> Before the game even starts?!
> 
> You should quit watching sports and take up a nice hobby like knitting or origami.



Oh please Ghoti. Save that for MJM. He predicated a blowout before the game even started.


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Off the turnover, Vaugh to Carter, misses.
> 
> Vaughn in on Parker.
> 
> Duncan scores.
> 
> Nets 5-2.
> 
> -Petey


Umm whats with the smileys petey, are you sending a message


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses?

Duncan misses?

Ball out of bounds, off the Nets.

Duncan forces... misses. Nice D by... VAUGHN. LOL

Rasho board.

Parker with the tear drop.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Krstic **** You


----------



## Vinsane

vince we need layups


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> Oh please Ghoti. Save that for MJM. He predicated a blowout before the game even started.


OK.

MJM, you should take up a nice hobby like macrame or scrapbooking.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Krstic over the back foul.

Finley misses, Collins baord.

Krstic to Collins, misses.

UGLY.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

who is guardin parker


----------



## mjm1

Get The Ball To Carter


----------



## Petey

Parker in the lane... spining, hits.

Carter dribbles, pulls up, fades and hits.

Nets up 7-6.

Carter with all 7.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Why even pass to Collins on the offensive end


----------



## Petey

Duncan to Rasho for the hook?

Kidd with a strong move on Parker.

Nets up 9-9.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh god, It's not a good thing when VC has all your points


----------



## mjm1

GET THE ****ING BALL TO CARTER


----------



## Petey

Collins with the offensive board, Collins to Kidd, to Vaughn, misses.

Rasho again.

13-9, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The one day I don't play Rasho in fantasy league...


----------



## ghoti

No one on the Nets can guard Tony Parker.


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Oh god, It's not a good thing when VC has all your points


That's must be what collins and vaughn think


----------



## Vinsane

i thought vaughn could guard parker


----------



## fruitcake

it is quite obvious that the only players that can score are kidd and vince. 

so cut giving it to vaughn, krstic and collins who are combined 0 for 4 to start the game.


----------



## HB

Someone else has to step up scoring wise


----------



## ghoti

The only way to stop Parker is to be physical and don't let him do anything without working for it.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ghoti said:


> The only way to stop Parker is to be physical and don't let him do anything without working for it.


Vaughn can do it, and keep up as well as anyone on the Nets (or in the league)


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> it is quite obvious that the only players that can score are kidd and vince.
> 
> so cut giving it to vaughn, krstic and collins who are combined 0 for 4 to start the game.


Damn STRAIGHT


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, we're screwed if Rasho is killing us. Why do we always let the the unknown players kill us?


----------



## Noodfan

Porn search! Work your magic here...


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> i thought vaughn could guard parker


He needs help.


----------



## AND1NBA

Spurs are setting a bunch of picks for Parker and it doesn't help that Twin is the helping defender.


----------



## Petey

Out of the TO. Kidd to Vaughn, to Carter for the facial... fouled.

Carter to the line, Duncan's 2nd foul. 

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

agressive GOOOD


----------



## AND1NBA

2 fouls on Duncan?


----------



## fruitcake

i hope vince dunks over duncan today like he did 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## AND1NBA

Nazr the Net killer in


----------



## Petey

13-10, Spurs.

Carter... Bowen on Carter, misses, tip by Carter... no, Carter board, and off glass.

WOW?

Kidd off the steal, and pushed by Manu, that dirty *****!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

vince with like ten thousand offensive rebounds but puts in in.


----------



## VC_15

fruitcake said:


> i hope vince dunks over duncan today like he did 4 or 5 years ago.



he almost did.. but he got fouled...


----------



## Jizzy

Major bummer


----------



## NJNetsMVP

I really want to listen to this game... or watch it but I dont have the channels/stations... can anyone here PLEASE PLEASE provide me with sites I can listen to... or watch ONLINE?


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd... misses, Collins board.

Carter misses?

Kidd almost with the steal...

No.

Kidd with the board, to Krstic, Krstic hits and 1!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic, and the foul!


----------



## fruitcake

YAY somebody other than kidd and carter scored!!!

that is a very good sign.

nets 14, spurs 13, krstic to the line for 1 after the TO


----------



## CaptainFunk

Sounds like Vince is owning it up so far.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## VC_15

is it just me or Spurs's fans are very quiet... Toronto's fans were going crazy... i am barely hearing anything from the fans today...


----------



## AJC NYC

I think having RJ would make us elite


----------



## Boom Dawg

Hey first post here.....we'r playing with great energy but somone needs to knock down a shot....i dont think kidd and carter can keep up this tempo for a whole game


----------



## Jizzy

Like I've been saying all year....

When the Nets do it, it's something like thrilla and manilla mayne.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hey,Vinsane,any chance of that VC layup problem you were talking about the other day rearing its ugly head lol?

I'm reading the play-by-play and VC's missing a ton of layups lol.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Boom Dawg said:


> Hey first post here.....we'r playing with great energy but somone needs to knock down a shot....i dont think kidd and carter can keep up this tempo for a whole game


Wecome aboard! Let's see some other offense!


----------



## Vinsane

someone keep a hand in horry face


----------



## NJ+VC

For those who can't watch the game, what do u use, i used to use nba.com updates, but there slow..and for somereason espn (which owned) isnt working...yahoo? or anyothers


----------



## fruitcake

VC_15 said:


> is it just me or Spurs's fans are very quiet... Toronto's fans were going crazy.


well we dont have any former spurs??

oh wait...that may change when LJ3 comes on!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

oh ****, manu is now in the game.


----------



## Vinsane

i remember a while back someone saying nenead was working on 3 pointer he needs to work on free throws


----------



## Petey

Krstic comes out... after Manu was ofouled.

Manu hits both.

Spurs up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Crap, two fouls on Krstic


----------



## VCFSO2000

VC_15 said:


> is it just me or Spurs's fans are very quiet... Toronto's fans were going crazy... i am barely hearing anything from the fans today...


I think a reason for that is...The Spurs fan don't wish death upon Vince lol..


----------



## theKidd-5

hey just got in... how the boys doing???


----------



## HB

This free throw misses are a problem


----------



## fruitcake

NJ+VC said:


> For those who can't watch the game, what do u use, i used to use nba.com updates, but there slow..and for somereason espn (which owned) isnt working...yahoo? or anyothers


i am watching the game and keeping tabs on the stats

use Yahoo Gamechannel

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006011024

click GameChannel

i have tested many other box scores like nba.com, cbssportsline, espn, but i think yahoo is the most accurate and easy to use because you can quickly swithc to another game.

also theres the notification feature....so it popups when vince scores or when kidd records an assist or something..


----------



## Vinsane

someone score


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Double crap, Ginobili for three


----------



## Petey

Manu for 3 after a Nets miss, Spurs up 18-14.

Carter fouled as he curls.

Bowen isn't on him but founds a way to foul him?

Dirt bag!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

NUmber 2 on Bowen!


----------



## HB

Floppo at it again


----------



## Noodfan

Carter is the man no more word!


----------



## fruitcake

2 fouls on bowen :banana: :banana: :banana: 

whos gonna be on vince?


----------



## Vinsane

gotta hit free throws every point counts


----------



## AND1NBA

Make You F'n Free Throws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

At this rate if Vince goes for a rest, the offense will cripple


----------



## Jizzy

Dammit


----------



## NJ+VC

thanks alot fruitcake :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

3-4 from 3


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Stopping Ginobili and defending the perimeter are crucial!


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell robert horry isn't supposed to be any good until the playoffs


----------



## Petey

Horry with a 3... Manu with a 3?

Some order like that.

Carter drives, misses, put back and is fouled.

How many boards does he have already?

Hits the FT.

24-20, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk

Come on Nets come on Nets come on Nets! I know it's only the first quarter but I'm goin crazy cause I can't watch it, screw homework, I'm stayin on the forum.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Charging called on Parker!


----------



## Jizzy

Ain't no shame in his game, as he keeps it real.


----------



## Petey

Tony Parker tries the tear drop again, but he's called on a charge.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Horry with a 3... Manu with a 3?
> 
> Some order like that.
> 
> Carter drives, misses, put back and is fouled.
> 
> *How many boards does he have already?*
> 
> Hits the FT.
> 
> 24-20, Spurs.
> 
> -Petey


apparently only 3...all offesnvie tho.


----------



## theKidd-5

parker with offensive foul his 1st


----------



## ghoti

MJax is the Parker stopper!


----------



## AND1NBA

OMG VC is going to score all the points tonight.


----------



## mjm1

i want the ball to be shot ONLY BY CARTER


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vince putting up 10+ shots and the first quarter isn't even done...Justified?


----------



## ghoti

fruitcake said:


> apparently only 3...all offesnvie tho.


All on his own shots.


----------



## Vinsane

i hope carter is ready to play 40+


----------



## fruitcake

we should keep fouling them

parker, duncan, bowen suck at free throws.


----------



## CaptainFunk

From what I see from the boxscore, and what you guys are telling me, at this rate my prediction of Vince scoring 65 will be correct.


----------



## fruitcake

VCFSO2000 said:


> Vince putting up 10+ shots and the first quarter isn't even done...Justified?


its pretty misleading.

he has had about 5 attempts at a put-back....


----------



## Jizzy

Watch all the analysists say, this is a one man gang team. They always find domething negative to say.


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> MJax is the Parker stopper!


Um. Never mind.


----------



## Petey

Parker? Hits.

Carter misses, Nazr with the board.

Spurs up 4.

Manu to Nazr, out of bounds, last touched by Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> we should keep fouling them
> 
> parker, duncan, bowen suck at free throws.


if we do that mcinnis will have to play


----------



## Petey

Horry off balanced, misses to end the 1st.

Carter with 14.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

oh well only down by 5 to the spurs without RJ at San Antonio after the first quarter ain't that bad.


----------



## Boom Dawg

Damn after 1 period and you can already see how much we miss Jefferson against a top team.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> if we do that mcinnis will have to play


LJ3 provides us with an extra 6 fouls tho!


----------



## AND1NBA

Send Jeff in there to break one of Parker's leg.


----------



## Dumpy

fruitcake said:


> i am watching the game and keeping tabs on the stats
> 
> use Yahoo Gamechannel
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006011024
> 
> click GameChannel
> 
> i have tested many other box scores like nba.com, cbssportsline, espn, but i think yahoo is the most accurate and easy to use because you can quickly swithc to another game.
> 
> also theres the notification feature....so it popups when vince scores or when kidd records an assist or something..


i agree, thts what i prefer also


----------



## mjm1

Boom Dawg said:


> Damn after 1 period and you can already see how much we miss Jefferson against a top team.


no ****?


----------



## Vinsane

i wanna see us get to the hole


----------



## VC_15

Spus lead 27-22..... they just have too many weapons.. i think carter is going for another 45 min+ game.... it's scary if he goes out....


----------



## Jizzy

VC needs to stay bot like South beach.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Five points, to a top team, at their home, after one period, missing a top player = not bad at all


----------



## ghoti

Dumpy said:


> i agree, thts what i prefer also


Me too. But don't tell Schub.


----------



## fruitcake

mopete played 48 min yesterday

i wouldn't be surprised if this remains a close game if carter played 48.


----------



## Petey

... misses the 1st player or 1st few plays, sorry guys.

NVE drives and turns it over.

27-22, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Anyone notice parker hasnt missed a shot


----------



## Vinsane

attack duncan


----------



## AND1NBA

Omg Rebound!!!!


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Anyone notice parker hasnt missed a shot


Yup. He's been playing really well this season for their team.


----------



## NJ+VC

Parkers been hot all year, shooting 53% from the field


----------



## mjm1

we should have just kept jefferson as a reserve


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd in for Carter


----------



## VCFSO2000

Could someone tell me who's on the court,please?


----------



## AND1NBA

VCFSO2000 said:


> Could someone tell me who's on the court,please?



Nobody that can score


----------



## NJNetsMVP

Dumpy said:


> i agree, thts what i prefer also



Any radio or video footage though?


----------



## NJ+VC

VCFSO2000 said:


> Could someone tell me who's on the court,please?


Kidd
Vaughn
Robinson
Murray
Padgett


----------



## Jizzy

I think we should shave Mjax's stache after every loss.


----------



## fruitcake

lamond for 3!!!!!


----------



## HB

TD getting 3 in this quarter would be excellent


----------



## AND1NBA

STop shooting 3s!!!!


----------



## Petey

Murray misses a 3, Padgett misses a 3 off the long board.

Duncan right into the hands of Vaughn...

But pushed on the break.

Going to the line for 2.

Can tie it.

Where is the excitment guys?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

we taking too many 3s...

and kidd need to take some shotss...


----------



## Noodfan

Vaugh is officially best defender :biggrin:


----------



## theKidd-5

Jacque Vaughn is doing wonders for us!!! 
GO NETS!you can dooo it!


----------



## Vinsane

once again hit the ft's


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> *Where is the excitment guys?*
> 
> -Petey


I think there is lots of anxiety actually


----------



## VC_15

Okay this is going well... nice job By Murray and Vaughn... and good rebounding job by Pagett.. keep playing like that .. for vc to have a bit of break


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> *I think there is lots of anxiety actually*


LOL! That was exactly what I was going to type.. :angel:


----------



## roro26

Google REALLY has to start up this `video league pass` thing here. Cuz it`s killing me. Audio is great, but video?? :gopray:


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> LOL! That was exactly what I was going to type.. :angel:


Like minds think alike


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> *Like minds think alike*


 Indeed! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VC_15

vince alram.. get you a'' back in there...


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## Vinsane

we arent hittin crap


----------



## mjm1

Put Carter In Now Now Now


----------



## theKidd-5

drive drive drive no 3s plzz


----------



## Jizzy

On and on, on and on, on and on


----------



## jarkid

we need RJ...


----------



## Vinsane

get collins out of there
bring vince


----------



## roro26

We have to guard the 3.


----------



## fruitcake

krstic coming in, but we really need vince.


----------



## NJNetsMVP

All I want to do is listen to this game.. and maybe future Nets games but I dont have a NBA.com league pass... im too poor =(


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> krstic coming in, but *we really need vince*.


Yup. He should go back in now... Frank.. please?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic!


----------



## Jizzy

Good thing Timmy Duncan cut his fro' off. That thing was huge.


----------



## XRay34

Keep Giving Open 3'


----------



## mjm1

I ****ING SAID PUT CARTER INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNnn


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Anyone know if this game is being shown on any international tv channels?


----------



## Vinsane

where the hell is vc


----------



## VC_15

frank i don't understand u.... why did u hv to sit vince 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... 3 minutes are enough man.......!!!


----------



## wonka137

umm why the hell are our only two good players on the bench? why isnt mcinnis is the ****ing game? he is the only guy on the bench who can put up points and why is padget in there? wow frank


----------



## Jizzy

I'm guessing from your posts we're gettting blown out?


----------



## AND1NBA

Guard the F'n perimeter man! How hard is the? NVE is shooting a career low from behind the ark and he's already 2 of 3!


----------



## Noodfan

SAS 5/8 3pt. :curse:


----------



## mjm1

****ing Basterd


----------



## XRay34

7 Pt Lead

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuq


----------



## Jizzy

Someone wanna share the enjoyment?


----------



## Vinsane

are we over the limit


----------



## Vinsane

game gettin outta hand


----------



## AND1NBA

This game is over! Frank and RJ lost it for us!::curse:


----------



## XRay34

40-31 Spurs Ball

Pathetic How They Left Carter On Bench Forever


----------



## HB

AND1NBA said:


> This game is over! Frank and RJ lost it for us!::curse:


Are you serious


----------



## mjm1

why couldnt rj just dress for the game???????


----------



## XRay34

Ya Its Over

Oh Well

Didnt Expect Win @ San Antonio (17-1) Without Rj Anyway

F It


----------



## Jizzy

Ok everyone, I think most of us knew we weren't gonna win this game. Why the **** isn't VC in the game?


----------



## Vinsane

why does kristic have the ball


----------



## wonka137

game is done, vince is playing like garbage and I dont even think kidd is playing


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad with his 3rd foul....!!! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boom Dawg

Well i'll agree /w you on what part of who to blame.....frank


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Ok everyone, I think most of us knew we weren't gonna win this game. Why the **** isn't VC in the game?


he is


----------



## XRay34

They Do Good, Tony Parker Dont Miss


----------



## AND1NBA

The Spurs are launching 3s left to right and when they miss we don't take advantage of that


----------



## jarkid

it's over !


----------



## XRay34

13 Pt Lead Parker Hit


----------



## Petey

... Parker is open for 3?

Regardless makes it 42-31.

Wow, Vaughn to Collins from a foot 1 foot inside the arc.

42-33.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

before collins shot when was our last fg


----------



## AND1NBA

OK I'm out. Parker going for a career game


----------



## XRay34

Kidd Sucks In Transition Now Can Never Finisht He Layup

Should Pass


----------



## mjm1

**** You Jason Kidd **** You


----------



## NJ+VC

BELEI :banana: VE!


----------



## Jizzy

This game ended faster then Tim Allen's Christmas movies.


----------



## Petey

Kidd going 1 on 2, misses the layup.

Parker fouled on the other end.

Robinson takes a shot in the eye...

... foul on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

why is kidd missin layups


----------



## roro26

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya Its Over
> 
> Oh Well
> 
> Didnt Expect Win @ San Antonio (17-1) Without Rj Anyway
> 
> F It


 Last time I checked...it`s the first half. Come on now. Keep your head up! :greatjob:

you never know...


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Kidd going 1 on 2, misses the layup.
> 
> Parker fouled on the other end.
> 
> Robinson takes a shot in the eye...
> 
> ... foul on Carter.
> 
> -Petey


why is he of all people goin 1 on 2


----------



## wonka137

wow kidd is horrible can he please just retire with his whopping 7 assists a game :|


----------



## mjm1

please just get JEFFERSON IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kidd2rj

how come parker never gets fouled hard when he comes down the lane? might as well roll out the red carpet for him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

OK, down 9 points in the second quarter is hardly worth getting crazy about


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I see by some of the posts I've just read I take it that we're losing?


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Ok, ok, let me get updated here. What's the score, and what's with Carter on the bench for 5 mins?


----------



## XRay34

roro26 said:


> Last time I checked...it`s the first half. Come on now. Keep your head up! :greatjob:
> 
> you never know...



DUDE 10 POINT LEAD

@ SPURS

NO RJ

STOP THE NONSENSE


----------



## justasking?

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Ok, ok, let me get updated here. What's the score, and *what's with Carter on the bench for 5 mins*?


Ask Lawrence Frank. He's the only one who knows why. That was a stupid move. Frank.... that was too long!!!


----------



## NJ+VC

42-33

Parker is hot, Nj isn't


----------



## mjm1

take a bat to manu;s leg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15

VC is not getting any touchessss


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> why is he of all people goin 1 on 2


He did beat them both downcourt.

Pretty fast guy... ya know?

Kidd hits a 3.

Manu hits a buck spining, high off the board.

Nets down 8.

Foul on Rasho.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

dammmm u guys are sooo pathetic........ we are down 9 in the first half and u guys are saying its game over..... and u guys call ureselfs nets fans! >.<


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Guys, lets at least try to send some good karma to our Nets. It's not over till it's over. Let's go nets :banana: :clap:


----------



## Petey

Kidd with a pullup now, just over...

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

one of thrree thing happenin
bowen playin good
vince scared to shoot
we arent gettin him the ball


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> please just get JEFFERSON IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He can play or are you just desperate?


----------



## NJ+VC

theKidd-5 said:


> dammmm u guys are sooo pathetic........ we are down 9 in the first half and u guys are saying its game over..... and u guys call ureselfs nets fans! >.<


Exactly, keep ya heads up


----------



## mjm1

vince CARTER 0 POINTS IN THIS QUARTER


----------



## Petey

Bowen then responds with a triple on the other end.

Cliff misses the hook, Rasho board.

Parker speeding down...

Nets down 9.

Rasho from straight away, off Parker's drive.

Spurs up 11.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, I made some game conclusions....


If VC wasn't here, we'd be the sorriest team in the league.

Kidd has clearly lost a step.

We need RJ.

No one can creat there own shot except the Big 3 or krstic


----------



## Petey

Carter hits a 3... pass from Vaughn.

Manu called on a charge... ON COLLINS? Yes.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

spurs 49, nets, 38

vince finally hits for 3!...

offensive on ginobli

spurs up by 8.


----------



## Vinsane

that was only carter 2nd shot attempt


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> He did beat them both downcourt.
> 
> Pretty fast guy... ya know?
> 
> Kidd hits a 3.
> 
> Manu hits a buck spining, high off the board.
> 
> Nets down 8.
> 
> Foul on Rasho.
> 
> -Petey


We're only down 8 in the 1st half and almost everyone is jumping ship on here......My Goodness where's the faith in your team......On the road all you're doing is trying to keep it close and in the end come out or sneak out with a W......By no means does 8 points mean that the game is over!


----------



## theKidd-5

wow we are down 8 in the first half..... wow this is must be over....


----------



## theKidd-5

wow we are down 8 in the first half..... wow this game must be over....


----------



## roro26

Carter15Nets said:


> DUDE 10 POINT LEAD
> 
> @ SPURS
> 
> NO RJ
> 
> STOP THE NONSENSE



Umm... IT`S THE FIRST HALF......

49-41....come on...let`s keep the faith...

you never know....


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> Ok, I made some game conclusions....
> 
> 
> If VC wasn't here, we'd be the sorriest team in the league.
> 
> Kidd has clearly lost a step.
> 
> We need RJ.
> 
> No one can creat there own shot except the Big 3 or krstic


you are not watching this game, how would you know?

carter and kidd 3 of 4 in this quarter, spurs clearly not letting them shoot. rest of the team is 4 for 13.


----------



## Petey

Carter goes to the hook... misses, BUT blocks Parker.

Nets down 8 at the half.

49-41.

STILL IN IT GUYS!

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Somebody call LFrank and tell him to start running the high screen and roll for Carter. Let's get him the fall and let him do his ****ing does everynight. :curse:


----------



## XRay34

Carter 17

14 Of 17 In 1st
Nets Down 8


----------



## fruitcake

vc blocks parker to end the quarter....haha so parker finally misses...


----------



## Vinsane

vine was very agressive in the 1st but came back and only tried3 in the 2nd i don't know about you guys but we are luckey to be down by only 8 we need vince to have a similar game to toronto


----------



## ghoti

49 points. Not too bad.

They scored 43 in one quarter against the Nets last year.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

I would like to see who wins but I have to get to bed :verysad:


----------



## Noodfan

A superb block from VC.
In second half we must limit their penetrations I think and pass the ball faster. We had a problem with finding the open man. 
There seems to be always help coming for the man who penetrates for us. We must pass the ball to outside of paint murray and padgett seems like a perfect fit for this match.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

ghoti said:


> 49 points. Not too bad.
> 
> They scored 43 in one quarter against the Nets last year.


Was that the 4th when Vince got tosed. Jeez that game sucked ***. I mean we had like a 20 point lead in that game.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

i have to get my sleep for a lot of work tomorrow.


----------



## AJC NYC

I know that we would be winning with RJ


----------



## L

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Somebody call LFrank and tell him to start running the high screen and roll for Carter. Let's get him the fall and let him do his ****ing does everynight. :curse:


its not that easy against the spurs D.


----------



## AJC NYC

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> i have to get my sleep for a lot of work tomorrow.



But ur only 13 years old


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Nets HAVE to WIN. VC should score like over 50 again and just EXPLODE!!!! and Jason too better like start putting more assist and a better decision making in order to give the ball to a confident shooter... DAMN!!! And Krystic should start making those easy shots in the rim and do not let the ball bounce back off the rim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets Go Nets


----------



## fruitcake

STATS

Turnovers- 
Nets-3
Spurs- 10

Steals
Nets-7
Spurs-1

BUT turnover points- spurs 8, nets 1...what the hell?


----------



## Jizzy

Tim Legler is the biggest cracker in the world. No offense to anyone.


----------



## VCFSO2000

We're in good shape. 

Carter rested for a while and I don't think he did much work in that 2nd quarter,so he should be ready to go a full 24 mins lol.

Starting lineup after the half IMO should be Kidd--Carter-Murray and the usual frontcourt.

Kidd and Murray can make shots if Carter is doubled.

Carter should be a distributor and the guys just have to make their shots.
The defense'll back off the double teams and Carter will be able to go to work on Howen...I mean Bowen.


----------



## VC_15

Vinsane said:


> vine was very agressive in the 1st but came back and only tried3 in the 2nd i don't know about you guys but we are luckey to be down by only 8 we need vince to have a similar game to toronto



what are you talking about.. are you watching the game?... vince only got 3 shots attempts... he sat half of the quarter... and when he came in.. he barely got the ball....


----------



## Dumpy

Nets just need to do better rebounding the ball. Spurs won't shoot 59% for the rest of the game; the Nets won't shoot 39%. The percentages will migrate towards the mean, and when that happens, the Spurs' lead will shrink. Consider that it is only eight point difference despite a 20 point difference in shooting percentage. Nets are continuting their recent trend of protecting the ball very well, only 3 TOs.


----------



## Vinsane

on coast to coast they are showin vince and the nets love


----------



## NJNetsMVP

Get Linton In The Game Lets See What He Can Do...


----------



## CaptainFunk

This isn't that bad, down 8, lots of oppertunities to take this one. Vince has to go Vinsane in the 2nd half and drop 20 in the fourth again. I still have a lot of hope, GO NETS.


----------



## Noodfan

Krstic has disasppointed me so far. He must make easy shots. Everypoint worths an emerald in this game.


----------



## mjm1

if carter plays through the rest of the game, we have a good chance of coming back


----------



## Dumpy

fruitcake said:


> STATS
> 
> Turnovers-
> Nets-3
> Spurs- 10
> 
> Steals
> Nets-7
> Spurs-1
> 
> BUT turnover points- spurs 8, nets 1...what the hell?


what is called "turnover points" is really "points given up due to turnover." Obviuosly the Spurs could not have scored 8 points off of 1 turnover!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Nets should shut the crowd up in the 2nd half with Vince scoring over 50 and !!!!!!


----------



## Noodfan

fruitcake said:


> STATS
> 
> Turnovers-
> Nets-3
> Spurs- 10
> 
> Steals
> Nets-7
> Spurs-1
> 
> BUT turnover points- spurs 8, nets 1...what the hell?


No RJ no Fast-break.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets really aren't fast breaking but have had plenty of opportunities. Dunno what's going on there....


----------



## Jizzy

I'm not picking up good vibes for the second half.


----------



## L

Noodfan said:


> Krstic has disasppointed me so far. He must make easy shots. Everypoint worths an emerald in this game.


yea, he keeps on backing away too much.
duncan had 2 fouls but krstic didnt attack good enuff to make him get his third foul


----------



## fruitcake

Dumpy said:


> what is called "turnover points" is really "points given up due to turnover." * Obviuosly the Spurs could not have scored 8 points off of 1 turnover!*


they scored 8 points off 3 turnovers...we scored 1 point of 10 turnvoers...so ??


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> on coast to coast they are showin vince and the nets love


how so?


----------



## Dumpy

VCFSO2000 said:


> Starting lineup after the half IMO should be Kidd--Carter-Murray and the usual frontcourt.


Yes, I want to see this combo or possibly that trio with Robinson and Krstic. The Kidd-Carter-Murray trio was very successful against Toronto.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

NJNetsMVP said:


> Get Linton In The Game Lets See What He Can Do...


Ya, good idea. We can use him to rock Manu and Parker in the paint until he fouls out. :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

Noodfan said:


> No RJ no Fast-break.


we lead fast break stats 7 to 1.


----------



## Vinsane

we have to draw contact not be afraid of it embrace it and get to the line and make free throws


----------



## Phenom Z28

Noodfan said:


> No RJ no Fast-break.


The fast break has nothing to do with RJ. All you have to do is be able to run, worry about finishing when you get there.


----------



## Jizzy

I hate Tim Legler so much, I mean with a passion.


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> how so?


acknowledging our win streak shwoin clips of us and you know how they go on commercial and rap they even gave us a few bars


----------



## Noodfan

fruitcake said:


> we lead fast break stats 7 to 1.


Sorry my bad then but still it comes to me we don't run. I don't know why? I am watching the game and it really feels we don't run. I guess its just my personal thought.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Cavs lose!!! Knicks-92
Cavs-84
C'mon Nets, lets get that second best record in the east. :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Not to jix anyone...but Carter is 6/16...as he was at halftime of the raptor game...

Just a thought.


----------



## Vincanity15311

i feel the nets are fortunate to be only down 8.. considering the fact that were only shootin 39% and theyre shootin like 60..


----------



## Noodfan

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *The fast break has nothing to do with RJ*. All you have to do is be able to run, worry about finishing when you get there.


Really? I thought 2 on 1 is always better than 1 on 1.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Noodfan said:


> Really? I thought 2 on 1 is always better than 1 on 1.


There's still 5 players out on the court that are capable of running. Vaughn can run with Kidd on the fast break just as well as RJ.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

VCFSO2000 said:


> Not to jix anyone...but Carter is 6/16...as he was at halftime of the raptor game...
> 
> Just a thought.


He'll pick it up in the 4th. I don't see any problem in him getting 30 unless he picks up those stupid knick-knack fouls. Time to test the mental toughness of our team and show the league that the Nets are an elite team. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

Player who run the fastbreak...

Kidd

VC (Doing it more often)

Murray

Vaughn

Krstic

RJ

Padgett


----------



## Noodfan

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> There's still 5 players out on the court that are capable of running. Vaughn can run with Kidd on the fast break just as well as RJ.


But can't finish like RJ.


----------



## fruitcake

jizzy said:


> Player who run the fastbreak...
> 
> Kidd
> 
> VC (Doing it more often)
> 
> Murray
> 
> Vaughn
> 
> Krstic
> 
> RJ
> 
> Padgett


murray and padgett mostly stop at the 3 point line and krstic is slow.


----------



## Petey

Duncan misses, nice D by Krstic, board by Rasho... Parker hits.

Krstic hits.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

fruitcake said:


> murray and padgett mostly stop at the 3 point line and krstic is slow.




That's the jobs. They're pot up shooters. Krstic has been running the break more and getting himself into running condition.


----------



## Petey

Rasho misses, Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter to Collins... and 2 standing 1 handers now.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

nets down 6... collins hits 2


----------



## Vincanity15311

are u ****tin


----------



## mjm1

i like how duncan throws his shoulder into collins and its a defensive foul.


----------



## Petey

Duncan in the post, fouled by Collins.

Duncan better from the line this year?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Duncan hits both.

Shot clock problem as the Nets bring it down.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

i wonder did robinson give the team a strategy on stopping tim


----------



## Jizzy

I think we should start playing defense.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter, drives and rejected by Rasho.

On the other end... Finley is fouled by Vaughn.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

**** these refs!


----------



## Vinsane

there is no way vince should get blocked by rasho


----------



## theKidd-5

duncan offensive foul... his 3rd!!


----------



## Petey

Duncan called for an illegal pick, and number 3.

Bowen is now on Carter, and they are doubling him.

Collins with another.

Finely setup by Parker.

Spurs up 8.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd in the post, spins and is fouled by Parker.

Crowd is not happy.

None shooting, Nets were cheated.

Vaughn misses.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, we lost.


----------



## theKidd-5

collins hits again... his got 6 points...!!!!! >.<
see collins can dooo something.....
finley hit a 2
Jacque Vaughn made Layup
nets down 6


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Steal by Kidd, Carter spins and scores TO SPURS!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the steal on Parker, to Vaughn... Vaughn right at Duncan.

Duncan moves.

Kidd to Carter off another steal.

Carter and Bowen... Carter spins and scores.

Spurs up 4.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk

Come on, more optimistic.


----------



## Jizzy

**** what I just said.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Ok, we lost.


Dude... we are only down 4 now.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Kidd with quick hands and 2 consecutive steals. Keep up the good work NETS. :banana:


----------



## CaptainFunk

Thats right, we can still do it. Vinsane in the membrane.


----------



## BrooklynBound

jizzy said:


> Ok, we lost.


Make a thread about it, then we're bound to win.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

4 steals for Kidd


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

The ability of San Antonio is insignificant next to the power of the FORCE.


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad hits dime goes to kidd...... nets down 2


----------



## Petey

Bowen misses the 3.

Krstic is running as Kidd gets the long board, Kidd to Krstic, Nets bucket.

Nets down 2.

Rasho... misses, Collins with the board, Kidd pushes it.

Collins... misses. Finley w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

collins gettin to happy


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lefty shot by Kidd - tie game


----------



## fruitcake

GO NETS ! !


----------



## Petey

Duncan trying to draw the foul... no call.

Kidd board? Kidd coast to coast... left hand.

YES

Nets tie.

Duncan... sorta blocked by Collins.

w/o jumping. LOL

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

Kidd resurrected and NETS coming :banana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets on a 16-4 run


----------



## Petey

Parker misses, Carter board... Kidd... pull up.

Nets up 2!

14-4 run.

Duncan gets the roll.

57-57.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Parker off the steal, Collins running after Parker... LOL

Parker hits.

Sorta funny.

Spurs up 2.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk

Gogogo Keep It Up!!!


----------



## theKidd-5

parker hits spurs up 2


----------



## Vinsane

who is guarddin parker


----------



## HB

Tony parker is too good for the nets


----------



## AJC NYC

I know the nets can beat any team with RJ


----------



## Noodfan

Someone needs to teach Collins pass the ball to person who is 3 meters away from him. :curse:


----------



## VC_15

Nice job by kidd... but vince is being too passive.!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic scores on Duncan. Tie game


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter.

Carter to Krstic, Krstic challenging Duncan... HITS!

Tied game.

Duncan is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad hits 2... nets tie


----------



## Dumpy

Posted by Dumpy at halftime said:


> Nets just need to do better rebounding the ball. Spurs won't shoot 59% for the rest of the game; the Nets won't shoot 39%. The percentages will migrate towards the mean, and when that happens, the Spurs' lead will shrink. Consider that it is only eight point difference despite a 20 point difference in shooting percentage. Nets are continuting their recent trend of protecting the ball very well, only 3 TOs.


need i say more?


----------



## theKidd-5

duncan hits both ft..... dammm his good!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic, over Nesterovic this time. He's starting to feel it


----------



## CaptainFunk

That's not right, Duncan is supposed to miss his Free Throws....


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Duncan jump hook


----------



## HB

Qoute of the day, Bill Walton "Anytime you bring in Olowokandi, disaster is soon to follow'


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic after the 2 Duncan FTs.

61-61.

Duncan with the jump hook.

Kidd with the jumper.

63-63.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

we need vince to take over soon


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd scores to tie it again


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad hits 2 dime to kidd
duncan answers hits 2 
nets down 2


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter should stop with those jumper for Christ's sake.


----------



## Jizzy

Ding, ding. What's the? Where my Nets at?


----------



## Petey

Spurs bucket, Kidd misses, board by Duncan, Duncan goes glass.

Spurs up 4.

Carter is resting up Vinsane.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter only has 2 this quarter - looking to the 4th


----------



## theKidd-5

kidd hits jumpshot
parker come bak and answers with 2
nets down 2


----------



## XRay34

i wish jason collins died


----------



## fruitcake

nets down 2.


----------



## XRay34

lmao blocking foul? bs

if had rj we win


----------



## Petey

Collins, rebounded by Duncan.

Duncan then gets Krstic to pick up a foul.

Nets 4th.

1:51 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

is it me or did the first quarter seem to be the only quarter vince wanted to play


----------



## CaptainFunk

If Vince doesn't start going crazy, we're screwed if this keeps going.


----------



## theKidd-5

noooo nenad!!! NO FOULS!!!!! his got 4


----------



## theKidd-5

noooo nenad!!! NO FOULS!!!!! his got 4
nets down 5 now


----------



## Petey

Duncan goes 1 of 2.

Nets down 5.

Parker picks up another foul.

Barry in.

Nets bringing in subs, Duncan out too.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Holy crap, Bill Walton said he would love to play Center for the Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter drives as Barry falls on the fake... but Carter can't convert.

Barry now misses a 3.

Bowen steps out of bounds?

Nets with a break.

Was funny LOL

-Petey


----------



## roro26

Hbwoy said:


> Qoute of the day, Bill Walton "Anytime you bring in Olowokandi, disaster is soon to follow'


:laugh: Gotta love Bill.


----------



## mjm1

**** You Vince Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter drives... under the basket, tries to pass to Padgett, kicked out of bounds... BUT SPURS ball?

Bowen with the foot on the line, Spurs up 7.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn drives and is fouled.

Chance for 3.

Foul on Barry.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

make some ****ing free throws damn it.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Are these VC missed layups I'm seeing on sports.yahoo.com easy layups or contested and tough ones?


----------



## CaptainFunk

Come on Vince the team needs you.


----------



## wonka137

wow if it wasnt for carter we would be winning :| bench him for the 4th


----------



## Petey

Vaughn misses, Spurs misses... on the break.

Vaughn can't hit to finish.

70-65, Spurs at the end of 3.

WE ARE STILL IN IT GUYS.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

Bruce Bowen made Jump Shot nets down 5
Jacque Vaughn made Driving layup down 3 plus foul
misses ft


----------



## Vinsane

If vince doesn't play big we will lose
he did nothing that quarter he should not be tired


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Trimmed 3 points off of the Spurs lead in the 3rd.


----------



## mjm1

That Was A Foul!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainFunk

Vince is 7/20 EWWWWWW what is he thinking.


----------



## HB

I hate reading threads like this, where's the support or faith in the team


----------



## Phenom Z28

Well the Nets got the 2nd quarter deficit back, now they gotta get the first quarter back.


----------



## VC_15

Sh't vince is not converting..... but Barry fell hard lol.... Vince crossed him up pretty bad


----------



## VCFSO2000

All Right...vince....we're Trailing By Five....you Didn't Do Much In The 2nd And 3rd....please Explode In The 4th!!!!!

I really want to beat the spurs!!


----------



## theKidd-5

Lets Go Nets!!! I Believe In You!!!!!!!!!! Go Nets!!


----------



## Petey

Carter stripped.

Horry over Padgett going glass.

Spurs up 7.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Even though we're only down 5. You could just feel the Spursn getting ready to take over. Why the **** hasn't VC dropped 40 yet?


----------



## mjm1

Vince Is A Bum


----------



## theKidd-5

horry hits nets down 7


----------



## Vinsane

what is vince doin drive the damn ball


----------



## Petey

Cliff for 3.

Padgett board... and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter driving, dumps off to Cliff, DUNKS!

Nets down 5.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC

mjm1 said:


> Vince Is A Bum


Hope u keep that state of mind when carter has a good game


----------



## theKidd-5

duncan wit his 4th foul! =]


----------



## fruitcake

goooooooooooooo nets


----------



## theKidd-5

cliff slam dunk!!! down 5


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

n-e-t-s NETS NETS NETS


----------



## Petey

Horry turns it over, Nets have a chance to close to 3/2.

Duncan lands on the floor.

Last touched by the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Bull****, Bull****


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Officials gave in to crowd pressure


----------



## kidd2rj

that's BS. why didn't they conference when carter made that pass that went off a spurs player.


----------



## fruitcake

wow mike miller had 21 points, 10 rebounds and 10 assits today...and he's still coming off the bench...


----------



## Petey

Carter called on the foul.

Kidd in for Carter, Parker in too.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

CARTER IS A BUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm


----------



## NJ+VC

fruitcake said:


> wow mike miller had 21 points, 10 rebounds and 10 assits today...and he's still coming off the bench...



yeah, hes on my fantasy team :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

jeezus we cna't take vince out now.


----------



## Vinsane

why is vince not in the game


----------



## Petey

Finley misses, Padgett pushes to Murray.

Kidd misses as he's going at the rim.

Duncan guarded by Cliff, misses.

Kidd trying to find Vaughn... out of bounds.

Spurs ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Where Are Our Callsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssw


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is ugly, nobody looks in rhythm for the Nets.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane said:


> why is vince not in the game


because frank is the coach.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And again the refs don't conference, though it looked like Finley touched it


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Bull**** Bull****


----------



## Vinsane

frank wants to lose


----------



## Petey

3 seconds on the clock and Robinson fouls Duncan... jeez.

Just under 9 to play in the 4th.

Nets only down 5.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> 3 seconds on the clock and Robinson fouls Duncan... jeez.
> 
> Just under 9 to play in the 4th.
> 
> Nets only down 5.
> 
> -Petey


THE REFS ARE CALLING BULL**** CALLS


----------



## Noodfan

İn first quarter popvich didn't defend VC with bowen. So he doesn't have foul trouble. Clever coaching.


----------



## Vinsane

why is vince still out


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

How about we bring in that Net's dancer and show the refs we mean business!


----------



## Petey

Duncan goes 2 of 2.

Pushes the Spurs lead to 7.

Carter in?

Yes.

Robinson with a bad pass.

Spurs ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

why why???????????


----------



## theKidd-5

duncan hits both ft...... down 7


----------



## Vinsane

3 straight turnovers and vince still not in


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lousy pass by Robinson, worse that Murray wasn't paying attention


----------



## Petey

Oh wow, no Carter isn't in.

Finley going to the line as Murray picks up a foul.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

finley hits both ft..
time to put on carter


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic and Carter set to check in


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, Finley board.

Carter and Krstic waiting to check in.

Finley misses the 3.

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

what the hell is frank doing. this game was actually winnable.


----------



## wonka137

who cares if vince isnt in? him and kidd are only good against bad teams so its not like it matters


----------



## mjm1

Are You Kidd Ing Me????


----------



## Petey

Kidd was being played by Duncan, Horry steps in.

Kidd called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Petey said:


> Kidd misses, Finley board.
> 
> Carter and Krstic waiting to check in.
> 
> Finley misses the 3.
> 
> Nets down 9.
> 
> -Petey


It is now to late we will lose


----------



## fruitcake

krstic and collins check in....

vince?


----------



## theKidd-5

kidd offensive foul his 3rd


----------



## mjm1

god hates this team!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is sorry, the Nets look like they did early in the season. I don't care if it is agianst SA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd called for an offensive foul - though he actually was jumping to the side of Robert Horry. 

Followed by Duncan scoring and one...


----------



## fruitcake

starters on the floor and now duncan gets an AND1

spurs up by 11, duncan can make it 12.


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, this is ****in stupid. Why the **** is VC not in> I swear, Frank is a retarded coach. Game over.


----------



## Petey

wonka137 said:


> who cares if vince isnt in? him and kidd are only good against bad teams so its not like it matters


You do know in that stretch in the 3rd where the Nets did go up, Carter had 2 points the whole quarter right?

It's a team game.

Duncan under the basket, hits and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

duncan hit layup AND1 fouled by collins


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is sorry, the Nets look like they did early in the season. I don't care if it is agianst SA.


definitely vince goin 7-20 looks like he shot some stupid shots where contact could have been drawn and duncan has taken over


----------



## theKidd-5

come on nets!!! we can do this~!!


----------



## AND1NBA

Only been to the line 9 time?! WTF?!


----------



## NJ+VC

a couple hits and were right back in it


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> definitely vince goin 7-20 looks like he shot some stupid shots where contact could have been drawn and duncan has taken over


It's not even about Vince. People are turning the ball over almost on purpose. There's no congruence on offense. It's just all around ugly.


----------



## Petey

Duncan hits, Spurs up 12, but 7:30 to play.

Manu with the steal...

Carter called on a tripping foul.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

i hate the refs!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

UNREAL. No contact, but the refs reverse another call to make it a foul...


----------



## fruitcake

duncan is retarted. how he go 8 out of 9 from the line.

still 7 min left actually...and kidd turns it over. and carter gets his 4th.


----------



## Petey

Nets are over the limit, Manu to the line.

Manu hits both, Nets down 14.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

wonka137 said:


> who cares if vince isnt in? him and kidd are only good against bad teams so its not like it matters


yeah so i guess
den
gs
lac
mia
cle
and toronto off a 5 game trip all suck


----------



## wonka137

like I said carter is only good against bad teams, I hope he blows his knee out --- 8 turnovers on the team this quarter 3 of them from vince


----------



## mjm1

2 points this quarter?


----------



## fruitcake

ok come on nets.. a couple 3s and we're back in this thing!


----------



## Vinsane

spurs 17-22 from lline
nets 5-9


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> like I said carter is only good against bad teams, I hope he blows his knee out


get out of this forum.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Another 'foul' called, on Krstic, his 5th


----------



## VC_15

omg... every single call is for the spurs.. this is justr not fair.


----------



## Petey

Parker throwing into Duncan, foul on Krstic, as the ball bounces off Duncan's chest.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

and vc travels?

are we ever going to get a pocession where we attempt a shot?


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad with his 5th foul


----------



## AND1NBA

Wow we turn it over a foul on every possession


----------



## Petey

It's comical, Duncan waited to hit his FTs...

Carter now turns it over.

Down 16.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Ginobili swipes at Carter, ball comes loose, they call it off Carter. This is ridiculous


----------



## theKidd-5

nets have scored 2 points in the 4th quater to spurs who have 13


----------



## Jizzy

Bill Walton just asked the perect question. "Why doesn't VC bring it every night?"


----------



## fruitcake

another turnover hahah we aren't even going to attempt a shot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic hits a hook over Horry - should've gotten a foul with it


----------



## Petey

Duncan misses, Vaughn board... to Krstic hits.

Vaughn with a steal now... to Carter, Carter misses.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

we scoooooooooooooooooored!!!!

nets down 14.


----------



## theKidd-5

nenad finally ends the nets scoring drought he hits 2


----------



## Petey

Horry for 3... misses, board by Finley.

Spurs reseting.

Duncan misses now.

Carter misses, but hits on the follow.

Carter is really trying out there.

Lotta 2nd chance buckets last 2 games.

Spurs up 12?

TO?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

man we actually holdign the spurs to 2 for 8 in this quarter...but they are 9 for 9 on free throws.

we're actually 3 for 8 but 0 for 0 on free throws.


----------



## theKidd-5

vc finally hits a layup!!!! about time dude


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

We can't give up faith in the team

N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


----------



## mjm1

the refs handed the spurs this game.


----------



## theKidd-5

come on nets!


----------



## AJC NYC

Yeah we would have won with RJ


----------



## Vinsane

we got to theline 9 times wtf what happened to carter drivin he has stopped over the past couple of games his fta's are going down i guess he wants to shis his jumper off
well anyway the next shot the spurs hit is the dagger


----------



## Jizzy

Finaly, we lose a game. I hate this feeling. I've been so high on the winning stuff, that I forgot what the losing stuff tastes like. I get to have a taste tonight.


----------



## fruitcake

mjm1 said:


> the refs handed the spurs this game.


technically raptor fans could argue that the refs handed the nets the game on sunday.


----------



## AJC NYC

The Refs let the spurs and Pistons win


----------



## Vinsane

AJC NYC said:


> Yeah we would have won with RJ


but he isnt here


----------



## fruitcake

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> We can't give up faith in the team
> 
> N-E-T-S NETS NETS NETS


thought you went to sleep like an hour ago. lol

or is that an auto-message...


----------



## Petey

Finley w/ the miss.

Carter to Vaughn.

Vaughn misses after he goes baseline to the other side and curls.

Parker rejected by Collins.

Kidd running.

Bowen with the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter off the spin.

Nets down 10.

83-73.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

we cant execute... cmon nets we have to win this will prove that we are the best team in the nba plenty of time left we only down by 10


----------



## theKidd-5

vc hits turn around jumper


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Offensive foul on Parker - makeup call. Maybe the refs noticed?


----------



## theKidd-5

offensive foul on parker 
nets ball!


----------



## fruitcake

cmon 10 point deficit cna be made up in 3+ min!!!


----------



## Petey

Haha... Parker drives, Krstic in the Circle, but Parker used the elbow.

Parker's 4th.

Kidd to Carter.

Collins setting a pick.

Carter misses the hook.

Duncan board.

-Petey


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Naw, I got up and the game was tied 61-61, so i thought they had a chance to win.


----------



## fruitcake

just want to say that most of vince's shots, although many were little jumpers and runners...were in the paint.


----------



## NJNetsMVP

Wats wrong with ya'll?? we came back big in the the raptors game and even tho we're vsing San Antonio we can still beat em.. theres time left... maybe its jus me cheerin on but.. LETS GO NETS!! :banana:


----------



## Petey

Bowen runs along the baseline, pulls up, hits.

Nets need a basket.

Carter rejected by Duncan.

Parker slows it down.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

and thats the dagger game over so is 9 game winnig streak


----------



## fruitcake

bowen hits, spurs up 12, 2.5 left

vc misses again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vaughn steal and layup. Drew contact on Bowen, no call (again)


----------



## Petey

Vaughn with the steal on Duncan, running... uses the body to block of Bowen.

Good.

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn with the steal makes the lay-up hardly made it.. 85-75 1:38 left


----------



## Jizzy

You guys are real true fans if you think we're gonna win this game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter jumper narrows it to 8


----------



## Petey

Parker misses, Krstic to Carter... Carter putting on the moves.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> just want to say that most of vince's shots, although many were little jumpers and runners...were in the paint.


if on;y he would have tried to draw contact


----------



## fruitcake

down by 8...less than a minute left...


----------



## Petey

Duncan forces it, Collins board.

Carter misses.

Nets need to foul.

And get Bowen.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter shoots another jumper - looked flat and lousy. Foul by the Nets, under a minute left


----------



## mjm1

carter you ****ing bum i hate you.


----------



## pinoyboy231

iono man... i think we lost..


----------



## NJ+VC

I doubt many ppl think were gonna win, but everyones not as negative as u


----------



## fruitcake

why is duncan good at free throws now


----------



## Petey

WOW... even Bowen hits both.

2 horrid FT shooters hit big time against us tonight.

TO.

-Petey


----------



## NJ+VC

mjm1 said:


> carter you ****ing bum i hate you.


thats ur cue to take him off ur avatar


----------



## pinoyboy231

we need VINSANITY TO STRIKE BACK AGAIN! come on vince lead us to another victory! lets go nets!


----------



## AJC NYC

Vinsane said:


> but he isnt here


yeah thats why i said *with RJ*


----------



## Vinsane

i still don't beleive the free throw comparison well i see a three game losing streak coming along anyone think we can beat indy


----------



## Noodfan

So losing feels like that...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

All in all, considering the lack of RJ, the sell-your-soul FT shooting by Duncan and Bowen and the refs ahem reffing philosophy, the Nets still look pretty good.


----------



## Jizzy

NJ+VC said:


> I doubt many ppl think were gonna win, but everyones not as negative as u




Oh please.


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 said:


> carter you ****ing bum i hate you.


Didn't you love him after the game-winner in T.O?Now You hate him?

Oh well...Must be one of those fairweather fans.


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the Rainbow 3.

Finley takes the foul now.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

7 pint deficit! VC WIT DA 3 theres still hope!


----------



## fruitcake

WOOHOOO

VC for 3...cmon bring us back like t-mac did against the spurs!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

It'd be nice, but unlikely


----------



## Petey

Finley hits both.

Nets down 9.

Another TO.

But Frank has another.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

NJ+VC said:


> thats ur cue to take him off ur avatar


expressing anger smartass lol


----------



## NJ+VC

mjm1 said:


> expressing anger smartass lol


expressing sarcasim lol


----------



## AJC NYC

i dont like how certain people express anger


----------



## Petey

Carter throws up a 3 as he's fouled... LOL

Almost...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

VINCE so close wit da 4 point play


----------



## Vinsane

well all good things come to a end


----------



## Jizzy

AJC NYC said:


> i dont like how certain people express anger




Ah, shut up, No one cares. lol


----------



## fruitcake

damn it..so close

we can still do it!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

CALM down guys


----------



## Krstic All-Star

6 point game!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man if he had hit that, I'm certain we would have pulled a win out of the hat.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits all 3.

Nets only down 6 now.

32.9 left.

TO?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

we dun need fighting to go on right now..


----------



## CaptainFunk

Vince was attacking like a monster wasn't he? Just that the shots weren't falling.


----------



## fruitcake

only a 2 pocession game!


----------



## Phenom Z28

It's really pretty seeing the Nets try to make a comeback like this...but they're gunna fall short because they really have been thoroughly outplayed tonight. Not on defense, that was pretty good. But on offense they really looked disgruntled all night long.


----------



## AJC NYC

i dont like how certain people tell other peoplw what to do such as telling them to shut up


----------



## Petey

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Man if he had hit that, I'm certain we would have pulled a win out of the hat.


While it's still possible, a 5 point or 6 point difference is still 2 possessions.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

If it was in 2k6 I could get 2 steals and win this game :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake

i just awnt to say vince is pretty clutch

like he hits 3s and especailly free throws in the last couple minutes of games every time....


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Ginobili fouled. Miss miss miss miss


----------



## Petey

Ball into Manu, fouled by Collins?

Frank is going to Murray.

Wants to stretch the court.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

fruitcake said:


> i just awnt to say vince is pretty clutch
> 
> like he hits 3s and especailly free throws in the last couple minutes of games every time....


But he wasn't there when we needed him most in this game.


----------



## fruitcake

whats the TO situation?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince get fouled on a 3 point attempt by Bowen again!


----------



## Petey

HAHA...

Carter fouled in 3 point territory again.

Nets down 8

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Haha! Another three FT try for Vince!


----------



## Jizzy

It'd be hot but don't excpect VC to pull off a miracle again. That was against the Raptors, this is the Spurs. Kind of a difference.


----------



## NJ+VC

NJ with a 20 left

SA with a full and a 20 sec TO


----------



## pinoyboy231

CARTER WIT ANOTHER 3 foul shots to da line
B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## Petey

That was Bowen's 5th foul.

Good on the 1st.

Good on the 2nd.

Good on the 3rd.

Nets down... 5.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Best hope IMO is overtime. Let's go NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

ooooo...5 point game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

5 point game. Ginobili fouled again


----------



## Petey

WOW...

.8 of a second comes off.

Carter or someone fouls Manu.

Hits the 1st.

7/7 from the line.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

MISS free throws please...


----------



## NJ+VC

Were probably not gonna win.
Nets just showing heart.


----------



## pinoyboy231

Y Did Kidd Shoot It... Ay Ya Yi.. Carters The One With The Hot Hand


----------



## mjm1

why didnt they give the ball to carter?


----------



## fruitcake

well vc has 5 fouls now so..

damn it they go to kidd? we lost like 14 seconds there


----------



## Petey

Manu misses.

Kidd misses.

Carter has no fouled out?

Carter is out...

Duncan to the line.

Wait Collins wants the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Kidd for three.... misses.... foul on Collins


----------



## CaptainFunk

O crap O crap O crap I can't handle this, not being able to watch it.


----------



## Vinsane

can someone tel me why kidd was shootin


----------



## fruitcake

why kidd??

if vince made that it woulda been a 3 point game...


----------



## theKidd-5

good game but i think its over.......


----------



## Petey

Duncan hits both...

Jezz.

Nets call their final TO.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Duncan hits both FTs....again


----------



## pinoyboy231

3 possesion game 16 secs left...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

It's over now, don't really get Kidd shooting the three


----------



## fruitcake

i am so confused on why we went to kidd, who missed and why we lost 13 seconds.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

mjm1 said:


> why didnt they give the ball to carter?


Frank probably told them not to.


----------



## theKidd-5

i didnt know duncan was that good with fts!!


----------



## Noodfan

Lets Forget this game. We gave them trouble without RJ. So lets look to next game. :banana:


----------



## Petey

Spurs up 8.

Nets inbound to... Kidd.

Kidd hits a 2.

Nets down 6.

12 to play.

Padgett fouls Manu, almost had the steal.

11.4 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And kept fighting 'til the end, which is important


----------



## pinoyboy231

almost wit da steal ginobili to da line 11.4 seconds left


----------



## fruitcake

this is weird...did carter die or something?

kidd took another shot and it went in. 6 point lead, 11 seconds left.


----------



## Vinsane

to think if padgett makes both of his wide open shots
vince makes two free throws earlier
vaughn makes some wide open shots
we would be in this


----------



## AJC NYC

I know we would have won with RJ


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Padgett three, 95-91


----------



## Petey

Manu misses the last.

Kidd board to Padgett.

Nets down 95-91, Duncan to the line... as he's fouled.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk

Well, this is where I give up, good game guys. We'll win the next one!


----------



## pinoyboy231

padgett wit the 333333


----------



## fruitcake

wow 4 point game 4 seconds left.


----------



## theKidd-5

paggett hits a 3 nets down 4..


----------



## Petey

And Damn Duncan keeps hitting.

Hits 1/2, Kidd from back court.

96-91, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

aghh good game.... lets move on the streak was good while it lasted


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Made a game out of it. Something to build on. Hurry back soon RJ


----------



## fruitcake

oh well we tie them in the 4th quarter after that horrendous start.

not a bad game...we lose by 5.


----------



## Noodfan

Why Duncan why? Why did you make free throws in this game? Whatever lets look to next game and don't let this game slow us down.


----------



## CaptainFunk

I feel like **** right now


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

More like 6points after freethrows


----------



## NickDaKing

cant win them all :eek8:


----------



## squaleca

after all that work what the hell was kidd thinking and then to top it off he goes and shoots a 2!!! argg VC cost us this game but it wasnt for lack of effort thats for sure!!


----------



## theKidd-5

keep ure head up boys... we onli lost to the spurs by 5 points... lets focus on the nexted game..... go nets


----------



## fruitcake

oh well 19 and 13 now....3 games up on philly.


----------



## Phenom Z28

AJC NYC said:


> I know we would have won with RJ


Oh no doubt, and the Nets would have won without him too if the Nets weren't so nonchalant on offense for most of the game. The Nets played tonight almost exactly like they did at the start of the season.


----------



## ghoti

Let's see Duncan make 13-15 FT (one of which he missed intentionally) every game in a seven game series.


----------



## Vinsane

well memphis are gonna beat us in my opinion we have a better chance of beatin dallas
why we didnt win 
no one was guardin parker
carter wouldn't draw contact
missed wide open shots i'm sure (padgett, vaughn)
turnovers
not gettin to the line


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Oh no doubt, and the Nets would have won without him too if the Nets weren't so nonchalant on offense for most of the game. The Nets played tonight almost exactly like they did at the start of the season.


rj is the key.


----------



## fruitcake

now back to back at memphis and dallas on fri and sat..gonna be tough


----------



## CaptainFunk

This is hurtin, came close, this would have been the most satisfying win. This is killin me because the streak is over.


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> after all that work what the hell was kidd thinking and then to top it off he goes and shoots a 2!!! argg VC cost us this game but it wasnt for lack of effort thats for sure!!


If you have the game taped, tivo'ed or DVRed, rewind... Carter was covered and he got free after pushing off. Luckily there was no foul called there.

Good effort, too little early, then not enough time.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5

i have faith...


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> rj is the key.


To playing offense like they actually give a **** I have to disagree on that.


----------



## mjm1

CaptainFunk said:


> This is hurtin, came close, this would have been the most satisfying win. This is killin me because the streak is over.


the **** did you expect without rj, on the road, at spurs who are now 17-1 AT HOME. we would have had a chance, if we were at full strength.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

I remember seeing the points stuck at 67 for a while. Just too little too late


----------



## mjm1

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> To playing offense like they actually give a ****? I have to disagree on that.


well appearently they gave enough **** to try at the end lol.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

we need one more guy to be a legit threat to the spurs..they got backups for back ups..it was crazy watching the spurs rotation wow...but you put rj out there and we might have taking this 1 game


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> well appearently they gave enough **** to try at the end lol.


You don't find that disturbing at all? For a team to play like crap for most of a quarter because they know they'll make a run at the end? If I'm a coach I'd be red in the face and pulling my hair out right now. This game had not pluses for it other than the Nets can play a subpar effort game and only lose by 5 points to the defending champion.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy scored his 19,000th career point tonight and became the 39th player in NBA history to do so, he currently stands at 19,001.

VC passed two on the all-time scoring list...
*
197. Vince Carter - 11,788*
198. Paul Silas - 11,782
199. Dick Snyder - 11,755

Also, after the loss tonight the Nets are on a 49-33 record pace.


----------



## neoxsupreme

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Cliffy scored his 19,000th career point tonight and became the 39th player in NBA history to do so, he currently stands at 19,001.
> 
> VC passed two on the all-time scoring list...
> *
> 197. Vince Carter - 11,788*
> 198. Paul Silas - 11,782
> 199. Dick Snyder - 11,755
> 
> Also, after the loss tonight the Nets are on a 49-33 record pace.


Where do you see that list?


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Spurs hit too many of their free throws. Tim Duncan was like 13-of-15 or something. No team beats the Spurs if this happens.


----------

